# To my fellow North Carolinians - hope all is safe



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

For those of you who have not heard, we had a devestating set of tornadoes sweep across North Carolina yesterday afternoon. Unconfirmed deaths at 24 at this time, significant property damage and many people still without power.

We lost power from about 3 pm last night to 5 am this morning. We do have a small generator though so were able to plug in some essentials and have them run intermittently. So I had my fish and seahorse tanks, the fridge, some lights and the CHE plugged in. All the essentials. But I also USED my emergency stash of hand warmers. Fortunately the temps stayed pretty much in the mid 70s in the house so it was not a huge issue for Truffle. 

The path of one of the tornadoes was about 1/2 mile from our house. We spend some time in our hall closet since we do not have a basement. Very scary. 

I hope everyone else (and their critters) in NC is ok. We are going out today to help some friends who had trees come down in their yard. Fortunately for them none landed on the house. But I know many many people were not as lucky.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I was lucky in yesterdays storms only alot of rain and some high winds but it was scary as heck! I live in a mobile home so anytime there is a tornado warning it's serious business. I did have a pine tree crush my chainlink fence in last weeks storms and the power was knocked out for 2 days. Praying for all the familes that have lost loved ones and their homes.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Holy crap. I am glad you're okay! sheesh. 

It snowed all day yesterday. Again. But even with the large amounts we sometimes get, nothing could possibly compare to having a tornado pass so close. 

You were obviously prepared. Good girl.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

We got lucky too, mostly just rain and strong wind here for some hours, then it was sunny the rest of the day! Prayers going out to all those who got the worst of it!


----------



## morgan (Mar 29, 2011)

Did not hear about it until now, hope everyone is safe and well! D:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, around here we only got a LOT of wind and rain - I didn't even know how serious it was only a few miles from here until this morning! Glad you and Truffle made it though okay. Good luck with the cleanup!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Glad to hear that you guys made it through okay and praying for the other people in the area also. I didn't know about the storms til I read this.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

So glad that the NC people that have checked in are okay - how very scarey! I complain all the time about the snow etc. here in Central NY, but it doesn't compare to the very scarey and killer tornados that can crop up at the drop of a hat!!  

Praying for all those who lost family and homes.............. :| 

Glad all pogs are accounted for so far!!!! (And that Larry's wheels didn't blow all over 10 counties!!!!!! :lol: 

KathyTNY


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

KathyTNY said:


> Glad all pogs are accounted for so far!!!! (And that Larry's wheels didn't blow all over 10 counties!!!!!! :lol:
> 
> KathyTNY


There are so many wheels in my building/shop they may have blew over the entire world! :shock: :lol:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LarryT said:


> KathyTNY said:
> 
> 
> > Glad all pogs are accounted for so far!!!! (And that Larry's wheels didn't blow all over 10 counties!!!!!! :lol:
> ...


That would have made many hedgie owners happy! Can you imagine going outside to get your mail and there is a CSW on your lawn?! :shock: :lol:


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

It is very unusual for NC to get such severe, wide tracking storm cells. We are not typically on the "hardest hit" list for tornadoes. I recall going through something not dis similar when I lived in Edmonton Alberta.

Hurricanes...well that is a completely different story.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

Storm almost completely missed Durham. We had about 10 minutes of light rain (didn't even hit an inch). I have no idea how we got so lucky. Power flickered a couple times, prob due to upstream lines getting hit. I'm glad everyone else is okay <3


----------

